
The End of uBlock Origin for Google Chrome? - XzetaU8
https://www.ghacks.net/2019/10/12/the-end-of-ublock-origin-for-google-chrome/
======
panpanna
Question: would you continue using chrome if you had to do it without ublock?

Right now the only thing that requires you to have a copy of chrome around is,
funny enough, Microsoft Teams.

~~~
Meph504
I switched from chrome several months ago, for firefox, I just got tired of
the way google was doing business.

I'm curious, why you need chrome for teams, I use it on the web in firefox
daily, I know teams desktop is an electron app but I believe itself contained
and doesn't require a separate copy of chrome to be installed, no?

~~~
panpanna
I'm not using the electron app. I want to use it directly in the browser,
which does not work on Firefox (at least on Linux)

